# USPS got me good



## tjbryner (Nov 25, 2011)

I bought a vacuum pump off e-bay!!! Now get this it is sent via US post office

Acceptance, November 21, 2011, 4:17 pm, SOUTH BEND, IN 46615

Processed through USPS Sort Facility, November 22, 2011, 12:23 pm, WARRENDALE, PA 15095 (Pittsburgh Area)

Processed through USPS Sort Facility, November 25, 2011, 4:01 pm, 
PHILADELPHIA, PA 19116

Now mind you I live about 65 Miles west of Harrisburg PA...... Anyone find this odd. And they wounder why ppl don't like to use them....

Sorry if anyone works for them but I had to vent, I REALLY wanted my pump so I could find fittings and tubing for it


----------



## Julie (Nov 25, 2011)

I hear ya, they sure don't make it easy for you to use them, that is for sure.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 25, 2011)

I agree that really stinks.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 25, 2011)

They are a bunch of idiots and that is why when I was selling pumps and stuff although they were cheaper I refused to use them! No wonder they are going bankrupt!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 25, 2011)

That and that little thing called email and online bill payment. If it wasn't for Netflix sending out millions of those red envelopes every day it would be a whole lot worse.


----------



## Giovannino (Nov 26, 2011)

It ain't any better north of the 49th.

Apart from the parcel crap, daily we get misdelivered mail and vice versa. No use complaining either.


----------



## tjbryner (Nov 26, 2011)

Out for Delivery, November 26, 2011, 7:49 am, PORT ROYAL, PA 

I will have my 3 line vacuum pump today!!! Then it's time to find fittings and a few control valves. 

Any one see an issue using PVC pipe? My ideas are to adapt the vacuum lines to the PVC and hard plump it to the work shop. Then use suction tube off of the PVC to the filter and bottler.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 26, 2011)

I wouldn't have any PVC touching the wine, only food grade tubing.


----------



## LJPelletier (Nov 26, 2011)

tjbryner said:


> Out for Delivery, November 26, 2011, 7:49 am, PORT ROYAL, PA
> 
> I will have my 3 line vacuum pump today!!! Then it's time to find fittings and a few control valves.
> 
> Any one see an issue using PVC pipe? My ideas are to adapt the vacuum lines to the PVC and hard plump it to the work shop. Then use suction tube off of the PVC to the filter and bottler.



Ya, you would need to use food grade PVC, if you can find a supplier. Toxic monomers can diffuse out of normal PVC into food or drink.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 26, 2011)

Remember that this is not water, it is wine which is much more acidic which in turn can leech many more chems out of plastic. What exactly do you mean by a 3 line vacuum pump? I use this company for hoses, they are much stronger and designed or vacuum pumos and they dont cave in like most hoses will that are sold at Home depot or the such. I use the hose in the second link but the first one is 5' longer.
http://www.mountainside-medical.com/products/Dynarex-Oxygen-Tubing-25-'-Lumen-No-Crush-Tubing.html
http://www.mountainside-medical.com/products/Connecting-Tubing.html


----------



## tjbryner (Nov 26, 2011)

The vacuum pump I bought has 3 lines on it, 2 are vacuum and the third is air pressure. So I can basically be bottling one wine and filtering another at the same time. Cost me less then $30 for it. 

I should have cleared the PVC thing up and said PEX. I do know PEX is acid & chlorine resistance.

I think I'll just order from Wade's links. Also Wade what or were do you get the fittings for the house filter, Looks like a 90 Deg adapter that is going to the receiving carboy? . ( http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-158117-Filter-Housing.asp ) is the one I got.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 26, 2011)

I had to special order them at Ace Hardware.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 26, 2011)

I UPSed a package from Sumas,USA to Vancouver, BC(30 miles)The package took 2 weeks and went all the way to New York where it crossed border and cleared customs then back by way of Winnapeg


----------



## tjbryner (Nov 26, 2011)

Wade E said:


> I had to special order them at Ace Hardware.



Thanks Wade



mmadmikes1 said:


> I UPSed a package from Sumas,USA to Vancouver, BC(30 miles)The package took 2 weeks and went all the way to New York where it crossed border and cleared customs then back by way of Winnapeg



After this it don't surprise me at all!


----------

